# Exhaust for 2.5 altimas



## jimbojet916 (Jan 26, 2006)

yo this is specifically for 2.5 altima owners cuz i was thinking about getting a single to dual exhaust setup for my altima. i saw it on customenterprise.com and it claims to get 8-12hp gain from it which is pretty decent. i want to know if anyone has done this to theirs and can tell me about it specifically performance wise and getting a new bumper (to make a hole for the second exhaust). and also i was thinking about getting 2 magnaflow mufflers (14830) and just getting custom mandrel bent pipes going from the stock resonator (i want to keep it quiet) to both mufflers... i want to know how much does it cost for getting the bumper painted and the custom mandrel bended pipes will cost me roughly

thanks


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

not really worth it in my opinion. the cost would be too high for very little gain. if you wanted a dual exhaust, you should have got the 3.5


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

To get 8-12 hp gain, you would need an intake, new header, exhaust, and pulley.

Take it to the bank. I had an 02 with all of the above.


----------

